# Jeep Rubicon



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Latest fab set to hit Asseteague Island.....equipped with KC lights and undermount storage. Theres a full 12 inches under the rack for clearance and the wire harness will be hidden once he installs his quick-connect plug....Rackem' up!!!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i like that storage box, would be nice too keep waders or raingear in..pretty cool

love the jeep


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*That rubicon...*

THat has got to be the best allout freakin offroad vehicle to come out of production and be ready for wheelin ever made....


Nice rack, oh, and the jeep looks pretty good attached to it from behind as well. WHat does one of the rear mounted jeeps cost on that rack?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Just one word*

Beautiful!!!:beer: heres one for ya.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks guys!!! 

#&@! RG....just around the corner from ya!!!


Rack 'em up!!!


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> THat has got to be the best allout freakin offroad vehicle to come out of production and be ready for wheelin ever made....
> 
> 
> Nice rack, oh, and the jeep looks pretty good attached to it from behind as well. WHat does one of the rear mounted jeeps cost on that rack?



LOL!!!!! That "rear-mounted Jeep" is sweet!!! Wouldn't mind owning a rig like that myself!!!! 

Rack 'em up!!!


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Got a neighbor selling a cj-5 for 2k and was thinking about picking it up and tricking out for the sand.. If I do I'll give you a yell so you can show a newbie what has to be done...

I am in vineland every other day at vineland developmental center.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

rgking03 said:


> Got a neighbor selling a cj-5 for 2k and was thinking about picking it up and tricking out for the sand.. If I do I'll give you a yell so you can show a newbie what has to be done...
> 
> I am in vineland every other day at vineland developmental center.


Sounds like a plan....look forward to meetin' ya!!!

Michael (856)297-3056


----------

